# Continental Chase Credit card for 50K miles ==> 50K AGR points



## MJL (May 6, 2011)

http://www.continental.com/web/en-US/content/products/chase/continental.aspx?&offer=OPP50

This is a good deal if you've got the credit score for it, and have never had a Continental credit card before.

Continental transfers to AGR 1:1 for now, anyway. No fee for the first year, and you can cancel it after you've made your one purchase and your points are posted. I wouldn't wait to transfer though.

If you to play more of the credit card & frequent flyer miles game, this is a good website http://thepointsguy.com/top-deals/


----------



## dart330 (May 8, 2011)

I just went for this one, was super painless. Points posted from Chase on first statement and Continental transferred them to AGR with no questions asked. The only downside was Continental rewards does not have a 1-800 number and I was on hold for almost 20 minutes long distance.

Much easier than trying to get the 36k matching offer from AGR, only ended up getting 27k out of that one. Chase came through but AGR didn't.


----------



## mattcub (May 8, 2011)

dart330 said:


> I just went for this one, was super painless. Points posted from Chase on first statement and Continental transferred them to AGR with no questions asked. The only downside was Continental rewards does not have a 1-800 number and I was on hold for almost 20 minutes long distance.
> 
> Much easier than trying to get the 36k matching offer from AGR, only ended up getting 27k out of that one. Chase came through but AGR didn't.


I was looking at this offer as well,but I had a question about transfering points. Do you have to be an AGR Select member to transfer points to your account?


----------



## dart330 (May 8, 2011)

Nope, I am just a regular AGR member and the transfer was allowed.


----------



## mattcub (May 8, 2011)

dart330 said:


> Nope, I am just a regular AGR member and the transfer was allowed.


Cool,thanks a lot. I will have to give it a try


----------



## AlanB (May 8, 2011)

mattcub said:


> I was looking at this offer as well,but I had a question about transfering points. Do you have to be an AGR Select member to transfer points to your account?


You only need to be a Select or Select Plus member, or have the Amtrak credit card, to transfer points out of your AGR account. There are no restrictions on what you can transfer into your AGR account.


----------



## Ispolkom (May 9, 2011)

dart330 said:


> The only downside was Continental rewards does not have a 1-800 number and I was on hold for almost 20 minutes long distance.


For future reference (or to help anyone else out), the toll-free Continental number is 800-554-5522.


----------



## dart330 (May 9, 2011)

Good to know, it is not listed on the OnePass Contact Information page: http://www.continental.com/web/en-US/content/Contact/onepass/default.aspx


----------



## RRrich (May 9, 2011)

Wifey got a Continental card and I just booked a trip KWD - SEA for us. I got a United Card for the SEA - ALN return. In Bedrooms of course.


----------



## MJL (May 11, 2011)

If you've already got the Continental card, or have had it in the past, you might try for the United card. Since Continental & United are working on a merger, you can easily transfer from United to Continental, then to AGR (at least as of the time being).

Here's the 30K United offer:

https://www.thatsaplus.com/MPSignature30K50AFW.aspx?CELL=H8X&AFFID=PPkX79_c.b0-s.Z9O2i4wOdrDYusR_cXQQ


----------



## dart330 (May 11, 2011)

I just had my wife apply and she got approved too. Hard to beat 100k AGR points for nothing.


----------



## MJL (May 13, 2011)

Only a couple more days on the Chase card


----------

